
Ask HN: Was Parse emails database leaked? - SimpleMinds
I hope this is good place to ask?<p>Today I got multiple spam emails with title<p>[test] Facebook Analytics for Apps: Create App Events<p>First from<p>eiad_rayyis@hotmail.com<p>Then From<p>miriamk@fb.com (in header)<p>through<p>potomac1050.mktomail.com<p>To all my parse-specific accounts  (name+parse@gmail.com) - I have multiple (2..) for private and work-related things.<p>As those email addresses were Parse specific, I think I haven&#x27;t shared them anywhere else.<p>Did anyone else got spammed? Searching through Google and Hacker News doesn&#x27;t yield any results<p>Thank you for reading!<p>Ps. Is this good place to ask? Where else would you suggest I should direct my questions to?
======
lacker
Ah, I'm really sorry about this. No, the database was not leaked. Someone just
misconfigured the email system and accidentally sent this out to the wrong
audience. I'm sorry!

~~~
SimpleMinds
Thank you for update! Good to know and hopefully that makes other calmer too.

